# Nikon D90 Scenery Shots



## lvcrtrs (Jun 1, 2009)

Now that the weather is nice, I'm trying to go out and fool around with the newish D90. I try to pick a few things to change so I don't get overwhelmed and grossely frustrated. As least with scenery the focus & DOF issues aren't as bad as close up items or people. I just picked a variety from Saturday's outing. Now that I'm finally figuring out this posting, constructive feedback is always appreciated.

1. Horizontal Tree F18, 1/30, 200, 35mm, Pattern Meter, Ap Priority







2. Bridge - there were clouds at this moment so this is how it looked. I think it might be a bit dark though. What do you think?
F7.1, 1/200, 200, 18mm, Pattern meter, Normal Program





3. Barrel/Bench F5.6, 1/500, 200, 105mm, Pattern Meter, Normal Program






4. Sheep to water F6.3, 1/640, 200, 105mm, Pattern Meter, Normal Program - I did do a pretty big crop on this. 






5. Vertical Tree F9, 1/250, 200, 18mm, Pattern meter, Normal Program - I like all the detail on the tree trunk.






6. Steeple and Field F22, 1/30, 250, 18mm, Pattern meter, Ap Priority -Tried several things (remember I'm new at this so I'm sure there are more things to try), this gave me the most detail in the fence.


----------



## RKW3 (Jun 1, 2009)

I like 2, 3, and 4 especially. Nice shots.


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry (Jun 1, 2009)

#4 is great.


----------



## tamccain (Jun 1, 2009)

I think #2 is my favorite.


----------



## Yemme (Jun 1, 2009)

I love number 5 ... great shots.


----------

